# '16 2500HD mini-light bar installation question



## JTBitter (Oct 7, 2003)

I have a 2016 2500 HD with plow prep so know the connection will be easy. What I'm unsure of is, with the light bars I've been looking at they all plug directly into the 12v outlet and have a bunch of different flash modes you can choose from. How would I hard wire this into the truck? Can I cut the 12v plug off and just connect to the hardwired connection via the 3rd brake like in the cab. I"m not so worried about not having the different modes, I just want to make sure that if I buy one of the mini-light bars with multiple modes, it will work with my truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes you can cut the end off and wire it to the trucks connection......I would personally add some type of connector to it instead of hard wiring it so you can easily remove it.
Just make sure you have your power and ground figures out


----------



## JTBitter (Oct 7, 2003)

Thank you! I figured it would work, just worried about the different modes and if that would affect anything.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

should be a mode switch on lighter adapter, you would need another switch to change modes, otherwise it will be in default mode


----------



## DaBomb6988 (Sep 22, 2013)

https://www.fedsig.com/product/highlighter-led-pro This is what I have on my '11 Sierra 2500HD. You can change the flash pattern by waving a magnet over the corner of the light. So all ya need to do is wire it in.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

I have LED strobes on the roof of my 11, hide a way LED's in the tail lights and soon to have a set on all the corners of my sander. All are powered by the stock plow prep package switch on the upper console. Basically I used the pattern select wire to select one that I liked, then sealed it all up. I didn't see myself wanting to change patterns regularly enough to warrant another switch.
Once you select a pattern, it will remember it, even after being powered off.
If you want to be able to change patterns after install, then you will need to install a momentary switch somewhere, like others have said.


----------

